# Michigan Plowguys Looking for work?



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok.

I always make seperate post for subs needed, so I figured I will make 1 post with areas where we have some accounts now available. If you are interested in any of these areas, please shoot me a pm asap.

Also a thanks to those plowsite members who we are currently already using and have used in the past.. Lets hope for more snow this year then last 

These are for just plowtrucks and or quad guys..We have the loader stuff covered now

Full time subs needed: (roughly 6 hour routes available)

Genesee County Area (Davison, Fenton, Grand Blanc, Flint, Swartz Creek)
Rochester Hills
Saginaw

Other areas we have accounts that we need to sub. (pretty much 1 man hour accounts)

Brighton
Howell
Milford
Wixom
Ann Arbor


----------



## dbdrgr150 (Dec 6, 2005)

Whats the going rate for subs? I live in Lake Orion which is not far from Rochester, i may be interested PM me with details.


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

Check your pm's


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

BUMP!

We still have a few sites available. PM me your service area and availability for details.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

GrandScapes;421402 said:


> BUMP!
> 
> We still have a few sites available. PM me your service area and availability for details.


Hi Grandscapes
Send me a PM about the Rochester Hills account. I am running a 05 Chevy 2500 HD with a 8.5 Boss straight.

Regards Mike


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

PM Sent to you!


----------



## Sharper Edge (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi. What do you have in Brighton and Howell
two plow trucks v-box salter and possible sidewalk crew


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

Sharper Edge;426118 said:


> Hi. What do you have in Brighton and Howell
> two plow trucks v-box salter and possible sidewalk crew


PM sent to you!


----------

